# Suzuki King Quad 700 or Rhino 650???



## phammer1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok, I have a Suzuki King Quad EFI 700 and a Rhino 600 with Carbs. The Rhino has a winch on it, the KingQuad does not.

One of these bad boys will have a snow plow of some sort on it. Can someone give me advice on which direction to head, and why?

Thanks so much.

Paul


----------



## tim white (Sep 12, 2009)

*king quad!*

I have an 08 King Quad 750, moose blade, have yet to find any snow that I couldnt move with ease!


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

first of all, you rhino is a 660, not a 600 or 650. the rhino is easy to put a cab on and keep the elements off of you and it already has the winch. keep the ice and snow off that king quad and use the rhino


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

depends how much money money your willing to put up. if you want to spend alot of money,do the rhino, get an enclosed cab for warmth and add a plow. if you enjoy the cold and snow on your face, do the suzuki. personally, i dont know what i like better. atv would be more fun if you ask me.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

i used to plow with an atv, and ended up building the cab in my avatar for it. its ok to buzz down a couple sidewalks on the 4 wheeler, but to stay on it for hours on end and trailering it around in the elements n stuff...its hard on the bike and hard on your bones, lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

mcfly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,post up some pics on your enclosure?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I thought about making a enclosure for my Grizzly but I keep looking at them and think they look funny.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

heres a pic of it sitting on a 2004 honda foreman 450


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

heres another pic of it on my 99- that phone number isnt mine anymore, lol


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I think you got the pics mixed up, those three pics are all the same.  That is slick though. Does it have heat?


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

thats def not the same machine....


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

yeah the pics should be fixed now, lol. I had a propane heater for those super chilly days, but engine heat was enough most of the time. and yes, the cabs look funny. no gettin around that unfortunately


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

hey that is cool , i know how warm you are in there, mine didn't have sides on it and justblowing wind is enough to keep ya cold,

i see how you snorkeled the engine heatup there lol, is that a metal frame with canvas? my next onewill becool as hell, stay tuned


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

steel frame, 1/8" fiberglass skin, bubble top escape hatch made from an HID parking lot light  windows that rolled up and down, locking door latch with keys, lights, radio, snorkeled intake and exhaust, even devised a lightweight air conditioning system for it. it was a really neat setup...till i bought a truck, lol.


----------

